# Identificar cargador de moto eléctrica.



## Wpolo (Jul 25, 2021)

Necesito identificar si este cargador es de litio o de gel


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 25, 2021)

En general los de gel son de 36 o 48 V . . .  múltiplo de 12 V


----------

